# Weathertech VS Husky liners



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

well I had the same problem lol but I read that a bunch of people on here got the huskys and were really happy with them so I ordered a set yesterday. I hope I made the right choice :uhh: lol


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I cannot speak for the Husky's, but we have Weathertech mats in our '10 Equinox, and going on those, I plan to get them for the Cruze. I was faced with the same delimma when I was shopping for the Equinox mats....Husky or Weathertech...I don't know "why", but I went with the Weathertech, and have been very pleased. If you go with Husky, let us know how they work out. I'm still in the market for all weather mats...right now I'm using the GM all weathers because they were FREE!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Search for "Deal for Floor Liners" and read all about it.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I've owned the Weathertechs on my Cobalt and now own the Husky's on my Cruze. Fitment for both is great. I think the Husky's are a tad thinner ( slightly less heavy duty,) but they seem to be able to handle things just the same. I would buy the Husky's over again, particularly being they're cheaper too.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

For me it was a hard choice. Both brands have great reviews.. but in the end the significantly lower price and the fact that husky now sells a matching trunk liner won it for me. IMO, you really can't go wrong either way.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Search for "Deal for Floor Liners" and read all about it.


Thank you for the information and all the suggestions. It seems like the husky liners seem to be the best bang for the buck and have great fitment.


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

I have the Huskies and I am pleased. I dis see the Weathertech for the Cruze, but I have seen them installed on a Mistsubishi Outlander, they also fit great although I don't think they are worth twice as much (for us here in the Great white north)


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

There were a couple people who bought Weathertech and then bought the Husky when they saw the pictures. I think that says about everything for this car.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Husky floor liners are a perfect fit in my Cruze.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Had my husky mats since may. It might just be me moving my feet around way to much but it seems to move around especially forword then interfears with the clutch pedal other then that they have held up ok. Never have had weathertec


----------



## SwinkTech (Jul 11, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I cannot speak for the Husky's, but we have Weathertech mats in our '10 Equinox, and going on those, I plan to get them for the Cruze. I was faced with the same delimma when I was shopping for the Equinox mats....Husky or Weathertech...I don't know "why", but I went with the Weathertech, and have been very pleased. If you go with Husky, let us know how they work out. I'm still in the market for all weather mats...right now I'm using the GM all weathers because they were FREE!


Could I see a pic of the all weather GM mats in your cruze, gman19. I been considering them but cat find a clear picture of them.


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I ordered my husky liners yesterday, I will keep everyone posted when I get them


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have HUSKY liners that I purchased online a year ago. No complaints here, but I sure would love them WT's.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

SwinkTech said:


> Could I see a pic of the all weather GM mats in your cruze, gman19. I been considering them but cat find a clear picture of them.


The best I can do.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

herchevycruze said:


> I ordered my husky liners yesterday, I will keep everyone posted when I get them


Updates? Pics?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> I have HUSKY liners that I purchased online a year ago. No complaints here, but I sure would love them WT's.


Me too. only complaint is removing them. The pins on the bottom to hold them down are sharp. They stay in place and fit well and keep out the dirt.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

They are both really good, I went with WeatherTech because i liked the way they looked better and I knew they wouldn't slide around. either one will get you the protection you need. This was my third set of WT's, had them in my Legacy GT and my Tahoe too, fit and finish was perfect in all


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone where to get the best deal for the weathertechs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

the Weathertechs don't fully cover the whole foot rest though right?


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

though i cannot compare the two, i can say i have the weathertechs and i love them. have them since Christmas last year, so almost a year.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> the Weathertechs don't fully cover the whole foot rest though right?


Yes they do.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

oh okay, I asked because I heard they don't come up and cover the footrest entirely. I also think i saw some pictures on here proving it?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine go up higher then my foot, I dunno, maybe the very very top might be exposed, but not as far as I know


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

EcoCruze said:


> Updates? Pics?


The husky liners fit pretty well, I was able to tuck them up under the rocker trim so the edge of the mat doesn't get in the way. They don't move around and so far have worked out great.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pics NBrehm, these look like they will do perfectly. I bought a set of wethertechs for my equinox and silverado and love them.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

weathertech all the way dude, i got pic's in my build thread, page 3.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got a pair of weathertechs for both our Cruze and Civic. 

I found the Huskyliners to be too thin and flexible.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I bought just the front Weathertechs and I'm very impressed with the fit. I wasn't sure at first, but found they come out easily and keep their shape good while removing them.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I've had the Husky Weatherbeater mats since I bought my Cruze in January. Here it is September and I'm less than pleased. 

They do not stay in place and constantly slide forward. The fit is fantastic, at first. There is nothing to hold them in place. The least they could have done is make a cut-out to hold them to the anchors on the floor. The "grips" on the bottom do not hold them in place. 

To top it off, the Lifetime Warranty doesn't cover this. Apparently it is normal wear and tear when you don't replace your floor mats to their proper position every single time you enter and exit your vehicle. 

They are a very rigid plastic, and now that they've gotten warped by shifting from their intended placement so many times, I cannot get them to mold back. 

The rear mat works and fits like a champ, with no movement at all! I'm very pleased with it. It fits tight against everything and is actually a chore to remove. If only they could have gotten the same fit in the front. 

I'm looking for a new set, with a comparable original fit of the Husky's, but with a more pliable material and some manner to attach them to the anchors on the floorboard.

I originally went with Husky due to the price point. However, I guess this is another example of getting what you pay for.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I went with WeaterTech because they are an OEM supplier and I could get mine from the dealer at a slightly discounted price.

Plus I dig their MILF-tastic promotional materials.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I went with WeaterTech because they are an OEM supplier and I could get mine from the dealer at a slightly discounted price.
> 
> Plus I dig their MILF-tastic promotional materials.


Are they a rigid shell or are they somewhat pliable/rubbery?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> Are they a rigid shell or are they somewhat pliable/rubbery?


They're a pliable thermoplastic but I would describe them as rigid.


----------



## jshglass (Jul 5, 2018)

I want to buy Weathertech, but worry the plastic is slippery. Nothing worse than your heel slipping while shifting.

Any advice in this area would be much appreciated.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have weathertechs, and no they are not slippery. Only time they are is *if* you use a dash-board cleaner (ArmorALL / Mothers Protectant). To clean them I take them out of the car and wash them with my car soap and a stiff brush. Rinse off and let air dry and put back in. 

I have a manual trans. as well.


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the weathertechs as well. I have not had issues with them being slippery in wet weather. I have had more issues with the clutch pedal pad becoming slippery.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what year the OP's Cuze is ... or what kinds of prices/deals people are getting on all weather floormats from Husky/Weathertech, but www.shopchevyparts.com has the OE all weather mats (front/rear set) for under $100, and the all weather trunk mat for under $55 for the Gen 1 Cruze.


----------

